# Special Hells



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

This thread is dedicated to all the people who make our day harder. May they live forever in their Special Hell.

First up: Houses that don't have house numbers or the numbers are too small or the same color as the house or hidden behind the bush.


----------



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

Architects who put lam beams under every interior wall


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

People who use their clean out to rough in a bathroom


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Landscapers who bury the clean outs.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Any other trade that removes your piping because they think it's a better spot for their stuff. And most of the time, without telling you.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

clients that blame you for the plumbing that breaks anywhere in the house after fixing a toilet or something you didn't touch. " My faucet was working, but after you unclogged my toilet it started leaking" This kind...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> clients that blame you for the plumbing that breaks anywhere in the house after fixing a toilet or something you didn't touch. " My faucet was working, but after you unclogged my toilet it started leaking" This kind...


Reminds me of a call I got once. "You guys just cleaned out my sewer but the upstairs bath sink is still clogged..."


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Reminds me of a call I got once. "You guys just cleaned out my sewer but the upstairs bath sink is still clogged..."


Yeah I have had a few dozen of those over the years in the service side


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Great thread...
How about the person responsible for making the brass cleanout plugs thinner than a regular size Hershey bar.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The tech support desk jockey who knows less about his own product than you do.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The guy who invented the "free" estimate.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

This one from mid afternoon last Friday from a past customer. 
HO: I found water on the floor in the mechanical room.
Me: Does anything seem to be leaking.
HO: No
Me: Did you wipe it up?
HO: Yes.
Me: Did it reappear?
HO: No.
Me: I'll drop by on Monday and take a look.
HO: Can you come this afternoon?
Me: I'll see if I can free someone up.
HO: BTW: How much do you charge?
Me to myself: Are you ****ting me?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The guy that can do it but doesn't have time. Then proceeds to breathe on your neck watching you the whole time.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The lady who says, while you are here, can you install the electrical receptical cover plate and new toilet paper holder AND EVERYTHING ELSE SHE NEEDS DONE BUT WONT PAY SOMEONE TO DO IT. "Since you are here ... "


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Or what about the people that bring up "while your here" things after they payed and expect you to not charge more.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Flat head screws


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

The customers who are only available on Sunday mornings and they have all the "parts"


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had one this week that bugs me, contractor demos dwv for first and second floor water lines. Then shows me when I show up how I am going to run it, right down to size self feed bit I'm going to use.
Or the customer on the phone it should only take 15 minutes.(new bathroom including moving fixtures). Grr come to think of it I've had lots of stupid customers this week.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

The G.C. that beats you up on a price and expects you to be done yesterday. Then when it comes time to pay he plays the game he didn't get the invoice can you fax it over again.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

The ones that, oh I also forgot to mention...after you written the invoice.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

The ones who ask for a discount if they help out.:no:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Other plumbers who put controls or gauges facing directly into a wall so you can't get to it or read it.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Clean outs below flood levels of fixtures. Clean outs that can not be removed without demo work to other parts of the home. The bathroom remodel that puts a 5k jacuzzi tub draining into a p trap made out of galvanized 90s in the 1950s and then everyone involved in the project thinks it's your fault when you can't get it unclogged. Asking for more work after the invoice is paid is a big one for me seems to happen all the time.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

The guys that get me are the ones that know you are coming but make no effort to clean out under the kitchen sink , or even off the counter . I gave the ol' across the fore arm sweep of all buddies shot on top of the counter today . I was on about my sixth call of the day so did not give a shot. It felt really good though


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Great thread !! All of the above and , 
The ones who have you over to change out toilets or anything heavy , block the only walk way into the house with their big soccer mom SUV ( like they're ever going off road ) expect you to walk / carry through bushes , mulch, flowers . HAVE SOME COMMON SENSE & CONSIDERATION !


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

How about the customer who found a water heater or toilet on sale at the hardware store and wants you to go pick it up because they dont have a truck.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

How about the employee after just stealing from you and then asks if they can work through the end of the week. Ahhhh NO...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the supply house that forgets to tell you that there is a back order


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Fast fry said:


> The guys that get me are the ones that know you are coming but make no effort to clean out under the kitchen sink , or even off the counter . I gave the ol' across the fore arm sweep of all buddies shot on top of the counter today . I was on about my sixth call of the day so did not give a shot. It felt really good though


 SO AGREE !! This one frosts my Azz !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the ass-/ole that I just got off the phone with at 2.59
a few minutes ago....

I got up this morning at 8am and noticed that I did not have hot water and its leaking in the basement.
I think you installed this water heater back in 2004... I think it still has a warranty on it and I would like it taken care of today asap, and could you please check your records on my warranty.????..:laughing::thumbsup:

well, I am very sorry... Mr Dick-head, .... but the local supply house closes at 11.30 . and I wont be able to verify your 10 year warranty till monday or even be able to get you that 50 gallon power vent water heater till monday.....:no::no:

so Mr Dickhead, what have you been doing all day long.... anyway.. playing golf, sitting at the pool.??


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The tile guy who thinks removing the plaster guard and grouting up the screw holes on the shower valve is ok. Or, the one who doesn't bother to remove the tape he placed on every valve surface they could find, or the sob who leaves the wax ring on the floor and gets old tile and grout a foot down the closet bend (along with the too small rag he stuck in the drain). 
But, I save the deepest level of Dante's Inferno for the tile guy who takes a leak in the disconnected wc which we discover (on our feet) when we pick the bowl up. Or, maybe it was the sheet rocker. Screw the both of 'em.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a great thread, shows that plumbers are somewhat unappreciated as most of this stuff happens on a regular basis


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I hate when people with big dogs tell you to wait until they get the dog put away. Or the people that say the dog the corners you once you get out of the truck will not bite. I told a customer on Thursday that her one eyed Rottweiler cornered me while in the basement. I calmly told he put the dog away because if it bites me it dies. Got nipped in the face once and that dog took a steel toed boot to the head. I now will pack up and leave if a dog is loose. Even if the water is turned off.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

People who tell you they can't afford the bill until after the work is done, and want to make payments. 

People who don't keep an eye on their children, who as a result are underfoot.

Contractors who don't hold up their end of the deal and leave you hanging to get a job completed. 

Business owners who will not return phone calls, write up estimates they promise, don't do what they say they will do, act like they don't care, act like you are an inconvenience to their day, and know damn well what it's like to have bills to pay but want to make excuses and drag out paying an invoice. 

Resultant owners. Yes all of them. Can't think of one who I will work for. They are all cheap, think they are Gods gift to the world, and despite the fact they can make money don't want to allow you to, all the while you should be available for them at all time, because God forbid their restaurant has any delays. 

Customers who have nasty houses, be it dirt, animals, or whatever. Thinking about littered covered floors, piss covered toilets, and houses that have an overpowering smell cat piss and crap really get on my nerves. 

Is that enough? ;:laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> The tile guy who thinks removing the plaster guard and grouting up the screw holes on the shower valve is ok. Or, the one who doesn't bother to remove the tape he placed on every valve surface they could find, or the sob who leaves the wax ring on the floor and gets old tile and grout a foot down the closet bend (along with the too small rag he stuck in the drain). But, I save the deepest level of Dante's Inferno for the tile guy who takes a leak in the disconnected wc which we discover (on our feet) when we pick the bowl up. Or, maybe it was the sheet rocker. Screw the both of 'em.


The *******s that pee in tubs that you set at framing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> The *******s that pee in tubs that you set at framing.












When I did new construction, that was the guys who hung the drywall {sheetrock} and walked on stilts. It was easier to pee in a steel tub that still had water in it from a test as opposed to removing his stilts and walking out to the portolet......:furious:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I did new construction, that was the guys who hung the drywall {sheetrock} and walked on stilts. It was easier to pee in a steel tub that still had water in it from a test as opposed to removing his stilts and walking out to the portolet......:furious:


 

On new construction, carpenters who take a crap some where under the crawl space...ususally near where the toilet or bathtub would be.... and they would cover it up and hide it under the gravel just good enough for us to step righ into:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

People who call me for repair on a flipped house that they bought. They firmly believe that flippers have integrity and would have fixed what needs fixing, and somehow I manifested this plumbing problem, that they called me about....


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Flippers are in the Special Hell ghetto.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

House flippers get their mind set on a profit and think everyone should adjust their prices to help out. I quit working for house flippers after a couple of them 10 yrs ago or so.

David


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

people that insist on drywalling their basement ceiling without replacing the old cast and galv drains. then we should be able to work miracles when something goes wrong.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

People who discover a problem at 8:AM but wait to call you at dinner time and expect you to come running !


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Cal said:


> People who discover a problem at 8:AM but wait to call you at dinner time and expect you to come running !


Or the guy that spends 8 hours trying to fix his own plumbing, gives up, calls us at the end of the day, takes us 45 minutes to fix, then he says, " why so much for a 45 minute job?".


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Or the guy that spends 8 hours trying to fix his own plumbing, gives up, calls us at the end of the day, takes us 45 minutes to fix, then he says, " why so much for a 45 minute job?".


That's when you use the line, "Well, actually it took me 15 years AND 45 minutes to do it."


----------



## Drainprodm (Apr 2, 2013)

The guy that has an emergency and needs you right away then suddenly changes his mind when you explane you policy on afterhours charges. OH you charge more to come out at 9:00pm well it can wait till morning.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Stopped up urinals 

I'd rather take an arse whooping than chip piss crystals out of a urinal.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Stopped up urinals I'd rather take an arse whooping than chip piss crystals out of a urinal.


Agreed. And the property owner "I don't understand how it gets plugged it's only "water"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Agreed. And the property owner "I don't understand how it gets plugged it's only "water"


Offshore urinals are usually piped in with salt water... Yep that's right, salt on top of salt. I had to tear out a 12' line of 3" that was completely compacted with salt and piss, terrible


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Offshore urinals are usually piped in with salt water... Yep that's right, salt on top of salt. I had to tear out a 12' line of 3" that was completely compacted with salt and piss, terrible


That's nuts. I used my Jetter on a 2" urinal drain the other day. First time jetting a urinal. I couldn't believe how hard the chunks I got back were. Took forever to get clean. Made me realize every urinal I have done in the past was probably such a piss poor cleaning job


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's nuts. I used my Jetter on a 2" urinal drain the other day. First time jetting a urinal. I couldn't believe how hard the chunks I got back were. Took forever to get clean. Made me realize every urinal I have done in the past was probably such a piss poor cleaning job



Pun intended? Lol

I know what you mean, i usually have to replace the line to get it flowing, of course I'm talking offshore jargon.

On land I tell them to call root rooter.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate urinal drains but I always run a cable and get them flowing decent. I always recommend a company with a jetter but I'll continue with my k-50 being they don't call anyone else. Another guy at work wants to pour sizzle in the drain to clear the crystals. Not sure if it works or not but its tempting to try


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have heard good things about installing auto flush units (forgive my drain cleaner ignorance I don't know the proper terminology) on urinals. Especially at bars, who honestly flushes when you were the 15th beer filled dude in 15 mins to piss in it


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you guys ever try calci-solve in urinals? Work pretty good, help to dissolve the calcium in the urinal. I got it at Ferguson.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been known to pour Clobber down a urinal... Once. Won't make that mistake again, it unstopped it, but you know what smells worse than piss? Burnt piss... Concentrated sulfuric acid is a bad mam'ma jamia


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I have heard good things about installing auto flush units (forgive my drain cleaner ignorance I don't know the proper terminology) on urinals. Especially at bars, who honestly flushes when you were the 15th beer filled dude in 15 mins to piss in it


Would be awesome on all of them, but they usually won't go with them because of the price.

In my case, I'm not sure they make sensing eyes for salt water flushvalves


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> I've been known to pour Clobber down a urinal... Once. Won't make that mistake again, it unstopped it, but you know what smells worse than piss? Burnt piss... Concentrated sulfuric acid is a bad mam'ma jamia


I never try clobber in any fixture, the heat reaction can crack the toilet or urinal (someone told me that awhile ago and I believe its right), also eat the chrome if you use it in lav sink or any other stopper.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Gargalaxy said:


> I never try clobber in any fixture, the heat reaction can crack the toilet or urinal (someone told me that awhile ago and I believe its right), also eat the chrome if you use it in lav sink or any other stopper.


Yep, drastic times call for drastic measures.

And a urinal pack solid with piss crystals is drastic time, lol

I learned my lesson that one time, actually the only bottle I've ever purchased. Drain cleaners give me the hibby jibbies. Friend of mine had some blow up on him and burnt his face and chest off, they took skin from his arse to reconstruct his face... Bad deal. His lungs are permanently scared from inhaling the concoction, he's lucky to still be alive.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Showing up to replace a heater, only to find a half way path through stacks of boxes and useless crap enough to suit 5 people. 

I'm too busy to move your shiot, unless you want to pay me my hourly rate to do it.




Toilets that have months worth of piss, hair, and dirt on them. 
Do people think I want get up close and personal with that? 



My favorite motto is " charge accordingly"


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

To add to the list of special hells: the homeowner/Maint man/plumber who pours any sort of chemical into the drain before calling


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> To add to the list of special hells: the homeowner/Maint man/plumber who pours any sort of chemical into the drain before calling


And you don't find out until your hands start burning


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> And you don't find out until your hands start burning


Or your 50 dollar pair of work jeans holes eaten in it 4 hours after you left the house


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Or your 50 dollar pair of work jeans holes eaten in it 4 hours after you left the house


Thats what you get for spending $50 on a pair of pants! Kidding...But Wow. I get dickies cargo pants at walmart for about $18. What are you buying? Carhartt or Deluth trading company? Are they worth it?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Thats what you get for spending $50 on a pair of pants! Kidding...But Wow. I get dickies cargo pants at walmart for about $18. What are you buying? Carhartt or Duluth trading company? Are they worth it?


To find them in my size I have to go big & tall type places and $50.00 is about
as good as it gets for good levi's and not your name brand stuff either


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I get carhart for about 20 a pair. Only thing I have that's 50 or over is the insulated jeans or bibs for winter. I am in central Illinois! 

The pair I was talking about were about a week old. We did a kitchen drain first thing that morning. Over lunch I noticed tiny holes forming on the thighs and spreading. 

The contractor I was eating with that day still tells everyone I have a toxic cock...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow you can say cock on PZ?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I get carhart for about 20 a pair. Only thing I have that's 50 or over is the insulated jeans or bibs for winter. I am in central Illinois!
> 
> The pair I was talking about were about a week old. We did a kitchen drain first thing that morning. Over lunch I noticed tiny holes forming on the thighs and spreading.
> 
> The contractor I was eating with that day still tells everyone I have a toxic cock...


Damn that does suck. I forgot about cold weather clothing. I do have some pricey insulated pants from living up north.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> The tile guy who thinks removing the plaster guard and grouting up the screw holes on the shower valve is ok. Or, the one who doesn't bother to remove the tape he placed on every valve surface they could find, or the sob who leaves the wax ring on the floor and gets old tile and grout a foot down the closet bend (along with the too small rag he stuck in the drain).
> But, I save the deepest level of Dante's Inferno for the tile guy who takes a leak in the disconnected wc which we discover (on our feet) when we pick the bowl up. Or, maybe it was the sheet rocker. Screw the both of 'em.



There used to be a burly, butch-type female drywaller in my area. She was caught one day squatting over one of my shower drains to relieve herself.

Very classy lady.:no:


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Thats what you get for spending $50 on a pair of pants! Kidding...But Wow. I get dickies cargo pants at walmart for about $18. What are you buying? Carhartt or Deluth trading company? Are they worth it?


I love my flex fire hose pants from Duluth trading. Awesome pants although only have had them for 3 months or so.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

MNplumb1 said:


> I love my flex fire hose pants from Duluth trading. Awesome pants although only have had them for 3 months or so.


I have a couple pairs of those. Damn good jeans worth the $$. They do not breath and are a definite no go in this 100 plus heat index we have had lately. I wear them a lot in the winter. The pockets are endless.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Wow you can say cock on PZ?


:laughing::thumbup:

You just earned the honor of being my signature, and for the hilarious aspect of your post not the ignorant. Congrats!


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

To my estimator that never seems to take into account that the work is being done in a crawl space that you can barely fit in, its going to take longer...
Or some guys at my shop that sell say a water heater but when you get there you find that it all has to be brought up to code and then you got to tell the customer it will be extra, makes us look incompetent and you're the bad guy.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Carcharodon said:


> To my estimator that never seems to take into account that the work is being done in a crawl space that you can barely fit in, its going to take longer...
> Or some guys at my shop that sell say a water heater but when you get there you find that it all has to be brought up to code and then you got to tell the customer it will be extra, makes us look incompetent and you're the bad guy.


The owner of the company I work for took a moment away from his busy fishing schedule to look at and estimate a remodel, then, so he could get back to the boat, he handed it off to me. 

It was pretty obvious that he never looked in the crawl space, because a job he estimated at around 3K is now about 10K due to the issues caused by a crawl where the floor joists are only about 6" off the earth in many places. Tight crawlspaces like that give me the heebie-jeebies. Sucks being a plumber with claustrophobia.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The customer that books the appointment then calls around for more bids. Either accidentally calls you twice or just cancels at the last minute because somebody gave a lower price over the phone. 

The guy that asks for a free estimate. Then calls back a few days later because his other bids were too high. 

Guy that invented sharkbites, flexible water heater connectors, and flex supplies. 

Handyman that makes "how to videos and posts them to YouTube". 

White collar house flippers or real estate investors. 

Anybody who does work for Home Advisor. 

The customer you have done a ton of crappy jobs for that puts in his own water heater at one of his rental properties then calls at 7pm on a Friday night because he can't get it to stop leaking. 

Anybody who starts out the phone call "how much do you charge to ...."


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

-Owner supplied fixture packages

-Designer supplied fixture packages

-Designers


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

anyone that puts in one of those cheap, crappy shelving units around their toilets. you know, the piece of crap that pretty much touches the top and sides of the tank. the homeowner wants you to replace the toilet guts and never removes all of their $3 crappy trinkets that they bought at hobby lobby. the shelves can handle maybe 3 pounds and they stack 40 pounds of anything that has a dolphin on it. yes you went to sea world, i get it. dont over do it on the bathroom deco.:furious:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Contractors who carry nothing to the job site but a tool belt and park taking up the whole drive way. Not bad on a side street where we can park out front, not on a busy city street like I was at today.
People who honk at you while backing into driveways or while trying to see house numbers at a stop sign. Had a young guy in a BMW tailgating me yesterday and honked at me because I was waiting for a transport that was 150ft away going 55 to pass. Should have seen the look on his face when I threw the truck in reverse.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Contractors who carry nothing to the job site but a tool belt and park taking up the whole drive way. Not bad on a side street where we can park out front, not on a busy city street like I was at today.
> People who honk at you while backing into driveways or while trying to see house numbers at a stop sign. Had a young guy in a BMW tailgating me yesterday and honked at me because I was waiting for a transport that was 150ft away going 55 to pass. Should have seen the look on his face when I threw the truck in reverse.



The jobsite parking thing has loooong been a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> The jobsite parking thing has loooong been a pet peeve of mine.


hell yes, i like it when a painter thinks he needs to park his personal car/truck right in front of a big house, holly **** all he needs is his paint brush, meanwhile i have a truck full of 1 piece toilets to unload.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drains on loading docks. Semis start pulling up the second you start working even though manager said they wouldn't. I almost duked it out with a drive a couple weeks back. I kept telling him just ask politely and we will move the truck. He kept yelling and screaming so I kept jetting lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbers that use double wye combos and do not put a clean out on the run but has a clean out on both branches. They will never learn the rod will go straight across those crappy fittings.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

This pertains to this labor day weekend. 

Building departments that tells you on Wednesday "of course we are inspecting on Friday. The holiday is not until Monday." Get the permit on Thursday and schedule the inspection for Friday and am told by the same person "We're not inspecting Friday, its a holiday weekend. I don't know who told you we were." Then the job gets held up a week because the underground and walls can't get covered.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

The homeowners that have a gas leak at the riser outside there home you fix the leak at the riser and test the system. When they have another leak it's your fault because you must have done something wrong testing there 30 year old system that has thread protectors all over it and barrel bolt valves leaking. Plus all the unpermitted work you find when you look in there attic when it is 100 degrees outside. They ask you how did I know they had work done in this area? I start with all the code violations and tell them none of this is grandfathered in on gas. Then they tell me well yeah we had work done over here but it was ok and did not need a permit. After that I get the City of Dallas inspector agree to meet the homeowner and me at the property to discuss all the code violations and when we arrive the Permit is pulled down and the homeowner will not come to the door. Lucky for me I had pictures in my hand and the inspector tells me he will never get his gas on if he wants to fight city hall he was pissed. This guy tried to call me a crook for trying to help him out. I made sure the city knew of every violation this guy had and all the unpermitted work. In one place he had a 1/2 line feeding 2 furnaces 30 ft apart and after the 1/2 line bump back up to 3/4 and run 70 ft of CSST to a cooktop the total BTU's where only 330,000 for this starved run. I can't think of a nicer couple to have C/O poising. The list of code violations were a mile long too. I got paid after they hide behind the door him and his wife talking trash. You have to just love people that hire a handyman to do our job and then get pissed if you try to fix it right after they agree it needs to be done.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Plumbers that use double wye combos and do not put a clean out on the run but has a clean out on both branches. They will never learn the rod will go straight across those crappy fittings.


You know this is a very true statement. You would think being its a wye that the camera or cable will go directionally but if its a 4" line or bigger, it will shoot right across that double wye.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> anyone that puts in one of those cheap, crappy shelving units around their toilets. you know, the piece of crap that pretty much touches the top and sides of the tank. the homeowner wants you to replace the toilet guts and never removes all of their $3 crappy trinkets that they bought at hobby lobby. the shelves can handle maybe 3 pounds and they stack 40 pounds of anything that has a dolphin on it. yes you went to sea world, i get it. dont over do it on the bathroom deco.:furious:


I think I worked at that house


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Is it just me, or do many of you guys dislike furniture pieces being turned into vanity cabinets, also?

They're always well off the floor, so it's awkward, the shelf or drawers are usually an issue with the water lines and trap and it seems that it's always an afterthought to use such a piece. Then, when we show up to install the finish plumbing, we get to be surprised that what we assumed was a standard vanity, (because no one said otherwise) turns out to be a danged ol' 80 year old antique wash stand with drawers and an exquisite oak top that we're expected to drill and mount a vessel bowl on for our bid price.

But I'm not bitter or anything.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

mytxplumber said:


> The homeowners that have a gas leak at the riser outside there home you fix the leak at the riser and test the system. When they have another leak it's your fault because you must have done something wrong testing there 30 year old system that has thread protectors all over it and barrel bolt valves leaking. Plus all the unpermitted work you find when you look in there attic when it is 100 degrees outside. They ask you how did I know they had work done in this area? I start with all the code violations and tell them none of this is grandfathered in on gas. Then they tell me well yeah we had work done over here but it was ok and did not need a permit. After that I get the City of Dallas inspector agree to meet the homeowner and me at the property to discuss all the code violations and when we arrive the Permit is pulled down and the homeowner will not come to the door. Lucky for me I had pictures in my hand and the inspector tells me he will never get his gas on if he wants to fight city hall he was pissed. This guy tried to call me a crook for trying to help him out. I made sure the city knew of every violation this guy had and all the unpermitted work. In one place he had a 1/2 line feeding 2 furnaces 30 ft apart and after the 1/2 line bump back up to 3/4 and run 70 ft of CSST to a cooktop the total BTU's where only 330,000 for this starved run. I can't think of a nicer couple to have C/O poising. The list of code violations were a mile long too. I got paid after they hide behind the door him and his wife talking trash. You have to just love people that hire a handyman to do our job and then get pissed if you try to fix it right after they agree it needs to be done.


If you know how to handle these, you can make good money on them. 

I got screwed on a few before I figured out how approach them. 

The pressure test have to be done in 2 phases. You have to let them know that there will likely be leaks and until we know where they are there is no way to give an estimate. 

I charge $145 to come out and put a gauge on the gas line to pressurize the system. I will also include 30 min of leak detection if the gauge doesn't hold. 

If there are leaks I price out each repair individually. Once all of the leaks have been fixed I setup a time for the homeowner to meet with the inspector. I charge an additional $155 for permits and the second visit to remove my gauge.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

OK we have a van set up for nothing but gas. We run somewhere around 200 - 250 Gas jobs like this a year. The homeowner did not want to hear any of this. We talked to him about his issues up from and he only wanted the riser fixed and we told him we would not touch it unless the code violations were addressed. He told us repeatedly there were no other leaks and only wanted the riser installed. When we tested the yard we tested the house separately, he still was in denial. We hooked it back up and it still failed. We pointed out all his problems again. He did not want to listen. The plumbing inspector was so he had a second opinion that was neutral. He agreed to this with me and the inspector. We gave him a quote that in writing told him to get a second opinion because he was being difficult. He called us back the next day to start and was ok with everything. I left guys there to complete the work and within an hour he had changed his mind we told him again to get another opinion he did not want to pay for it. We told him again the whole system has to pass test and will have to be inspected this is why we had pictures. This guy would have not been happy with anyone. We do gas daily our gas van looks like a pipe supply house on wheels I have (2) megapress, (2) fusion sets, (5) different pipe threading machines, (2) power ponies, (3) different types of nipple chick setups. We do a lot of gas work. ( Before someone asked do I carry all of that hell no there is not way.) How many gas calls do you do a year. This guy and his wife were nuts I tried every way possible to explain and make these people happy and they would not have it. I got a call from the inspector the other day and his words were these people are nuts. He told me he could not explain to them anything they would not listen and hung up on him. He called me back because I told him I had more pics he was pissed and wanted all the ammo he could get when he inspected this job. Sometimes you just get a nut job.... These people had money and just did not want to spend any of it. I would compare my receipts on gas calls with anyone any time. Gas is not just a call we get once in a while we keep a van dedicated to just gas calls.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> Is it just me, or do many of you guys dislike furniture pieces being turned into vanity cabinets, also?
> 
> They're always well off the floor, so it's awkward, the shelf or drawers are usually an issue with the water lines and trap and it seems that it's always an afterthought to use such a piece. Then, when we show up to install the finish plumbing, we get to be surprised that what we assumed was a standard vanity, (because no one said otherwise) turns out to be a danged ol' 80 year old antique wash stand with drawers and an exquisite oak top that we're expected to drill and mount a vessel bowl on for our bid price.
> 
> But I'm not bitter or anything.


 I had this issue today the location of the antiques changed. So now I had to reroute my fixture outlet pipes.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Corner houses with 120' plus outside clean outs...sewer cleaners who can't get it open because they only used a spearhead and want 5k to fix it...licensed plumbers using shark bites


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HP color laser printers that have been working just fine for a year decide on their own to not be accessible on the network. Brought my whole Friday to a very angry screeching halt.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

On call phone rings at 06:00. Customer has no heat and wants you to come right away and will pay the overtime instead of waiting for the office to book an appointment when they are open at 8. 20 minutes later call back and have decided to wait so they don't have to pay overtime.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Coolcanuck said:


> On call phone rings at 06:00. Customer has no heat and wants you to come right away and will pay the overtime instead of waiting for the office to book an appointment when they are open at 8. 20 minutes later call back and have decided to wait so they don't have to pay overtime.


Tell em you are booked until 4:30 PM so it will be overtime or tomorrow...:laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> On call phone rings at 06:00. Customer has no heat and wants you to come right away and will pay the overtime instead of waiting for the office to book an appointment when they are open at 8. 20 minutes later call back and have decided to wait so they don't have to pay overtime.


Or when the insurance company rings at 5 in the morning on a saturday saying one of their custoners has a slow draining kitchen sink and if I could go out.
I asked her if she realized our after hours was for emergency services, she said the customer was persistent, I said that's not my problem


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Slumlord. That have dumps and think everyone works for drug money

Family and friends. That want everything done forr free.

Friends of friends. That want u to run the sewer. The lavatory the tub. The kitchen . All for free basicaly an give them a warranty.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Job supers who are clueless when it comes to scheduling. For example, directing you to trim a bath while the painters are in the process of spraying the cabinets.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Job supers who are clueless when it comes to scheduling. For example, directing you to trim a bath while the painters are in the process of spraying the cabinets.


People who try and be their own GC on a home build. Then fight the extras after they agree and understand there will be extras. We had one guy, recently, who was trying to do stuff when no one was around and asked for it to be taken off the quote haha


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Coolcanuck said:


> People who try and be their own GC on a home build. Then fight the extras after they agree and understand there will be extras. We had one guy, recently, who was trying to do stuff when no one was around and asked for it to be taken off the quote haha


Owner/builders qualify for their own special hell ghetto.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned architects, who couldn't drive a 16d if their life depended on it, having the nerve to try to tell us how to run pipe when we inform them that if they want a bathroom in a particular place, they better draw in a drop ceiling.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Friends of family who want things for next to free is at the very top of my list.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In California, where earthquakes are an issue, the structural engineer is the guy everyone (including the architect) has to work around. I'm in favor of fortifying a house against a big shaker, but to do so without allowances for mechanical systems really drives the installation costs of same right through the roof. Try plumbing an 8 bathroom house built over a basement of the same footprint with parallams, steel beams and no drop ceilings within the confines of 12" TJI's and do so while trying to avoid duct runs that the poor tin knocker fills multiple bays with, not to mention can lights. 
Accurately bidding these nightmares requires deep concentration on the structural drawing. Trying to envision them in 3D gives one a big headache.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned architects, who couldn't drive a 16d if their life depended on it, having the nerve to try to tell us how to run pipe when we inform them that if they want a bathroom in a particular place, they better draw in a drop ceiling.


Plumbus - I nearly did mention architects. I've done take-offs from many prints with numerous code violations. Fact is, they just aren't forced to know the codes like we do, so we get prints with illegal layouts, under or oversized systems, etc.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

People that don't know how to flip a breaker, then offer you $20 for your time.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> Plumbus - I nearly did mention architects. I've done take-offs from many prints with numerous code violations. Fact is, they just aren't forced to know the codes like we do, so we get prints with illegal layouts, under or oversized systems, etc.


How about engineered plans where the different engineers obviously never bothered to coordinate there work? It's not uncommon to have the plumbing page designate a sewer, water or gas line in a location quite remote from that indicated by the civil plan, or equipment schedules that conflict. You'd think for the price of a cup of coffee and a few minutes of conversation such sloppy work would be avoided.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Reckless drivers causing large accidents on the two lane interstate. There were two accidents within 5 miles of each other today and of course I was on a deadline for the health inspection which I missed.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Building officials that tell you one thing then expect another and when you remind them they suddenly get a memory problem. Then you show them where they drew it out for you.....  with their card attached...:yes:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> Any other trade that removes your piping because they think it's a better spot for their stuff. And most of the time, without telling you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Or... when they have plenty room and installed their crap (like electrical pipes or electrical junction boxes) right where you'll work :furious:


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

On your first call of the day, show up at 7:00 right on time, you bring the van up the long driveway, gather your gear, go in, and then they tell you they need to get the car out of the driveway.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

tim666 said:


> On your first call of the day, show up at 7:00 right on time, you bring the van up the long driveway, gather your gear, go in, and then they tell you they need to get the car out of the driveway.


Or when you just successfully backed your trailer jet into the driveway and already have hoses strung out


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

tim666 said:


> On your first call of the day, show up at 7:00 right on time, you bring the van up the long driveway, gather your gear, go in, and then they tell you they need to get the car out of the driveway.


I refuse to pull into a driveway until I know it's clear.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Building owners who sell a business then refuse to do much neede maintenance and upgrades, ask a bunch of questions, have you stop and look multiple time, then refuse to listen to suggestions. 

Sorry a-hole I'm tired of this game and don't want to play anymore. Maybe he will get the idea when I refuse to answer his text or phone call.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> How about engineered plans where the different engineers obviously never bothered to coordinate there work? It's not uncommon to have the plumbing page designate a sewer, water or gas line in a location quite remote from that indicated by the civil plan, or equipment schedules that conflict. You'd think for the price of a cup of coffee and a few minutes of conversation such sloppy work would be avoided.


How about engineers?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Contractors that use 4" spikes threw a 2x4 and 5/8 plywood. Since from below they blend in until it stabs your hand or the back of your head.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

A tin knocker that runs his ductwork in the same joist bay as your toilet and says he can't run it anywhere else electricians that see where my water main is roughed in and then slaps his panel above it carpenters who strap a basement ceiling before any work is done the dumb home owner who unwraps all my toilets and showers and clean outs on a slab rough in because he didn't know why they were on there and home owners that make changes after a rough in is complete and don't want to pay extras


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been doing some work for a designer lately. I gave him a T+M price to perform X,Y, and Z, which he agreed to. Due to him adding a little thing here and a little thing there over the course of a few months, his final bill was about double what the original estimate was, so naturally he freaks out. When the extra costs were explained, his response was, "Well, all that little stuff shouldn't have made a difference". 

I just had a feeling he was going to pull something like this. We tend to be too informal and don't demand many change orders be signed, preferring to take a request for something over and above as authorization of the extra. That's going to have to come to an end. Too much selective memory on the part of guys like this knucklehead designer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Special Hells: Humans. Every time I have a problem, a human is the cause.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> I've been doing some work for a designer lately. I gave him a T+M price to perform X,Y, and Z, which he agreed to. Due to him adding a little thing here and a little thing there over the course of a few months, his final bill was about double what the original estimate was, so naturally he freaks out. When the extra costs were explained, his response was, "Well, all that little stuff shouldn't have made a difference".
> 
> I just had a feeling he was going to pull something like this. We tend to be too informal and don't demand many change orders be signed, preferring to take a request for something over and above as authorization of the extra. That's going to have to come to an end. Too much selective memory on the part of guys like this knucklehead designer.


Our shop drafted extra extras authorization forms last week. Funny how people "didn't realize it would take that much time that you have to charge me for it".


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> I've been doing some work for a designer lately. I gave him a T+M price to perform X,Y, and Z, which he agreed to. Due to him adding a little thing here and a little thing there over the course of a few months, his final bill was about double what the original estimate was, so naturally he freaks out. When the extra costs were explained, his response was, "Well, all that little stuff shouldn't have made a difference".
> 
> I just had a feeling he was going to pull something like this. We tend to be too informal and don't demand many change orders be signed, preferring to take a request for something over and above as authorization of the extra. That's going to have to come to an end. Too much selective memory on the part of guys like this knucklehead designer.


 
Its amazeing how most contractors have a "selective memory" about what and how they remember things...

it always seems to work out in their favor... they "seem" to remember the conversation we had about this change but they dont remember you saying it was gonna cost more money.....:whistling2:

These days a handshake is not good enough, 
I make them sign something in their own blood :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

People who have no ventilation and all the windows and doors are shut tight. It's like breathing 2nd hand breath.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Job supers who are clueless when it comes to scheduling. For example, directing you to trim a bath while the painters are in the process of spraying the cabinets.


These guys told me they were ready for finishing ...... Have unpacked all my shot twice now only to walk into the bathrooms looking like this.....:furious:
Minimal charge on builder though ..,,,, meanwhile I could of set up my 1000 dollar a day elsewhere ....,,, fak


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheap customers in condos who want "as is" dishwashers and washing machines installed...above the first floor. Its their great idea if it works but my problem if it takes out his neighbors ceiling.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> People who use their clean out to rough in a bathroom


Hahaha.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Almost all tenants from property management companies.


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> People who use their clean out to rough in a bathroom


And people who install a bathtub over the floor drain (and draining into it) of their mechanical room, put in a wall, and then wonder at the water heater flooding the basement.
:jester:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plumber tom said:


> And people who install a bathtub over the floor drain (and draining into it) of their mechanical room, put in a wall, and then wonder at the water heater flooding the basement. :jester:


And they can't seem to fathom how you can't "simply snake the drain"


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Contractors who tell you its all ready to go yah show up and nuttin is even close to being ready for you.... Finish , rough in , it dobt matter ... Or tell yah everythings on site n yah get there n nothing is on site .... But it has to b done yesterday theres a rush on it....


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Customers that go out buy their own fixtures because they seen it and liked it better. Then you are stuck with a house full of fixtures to be charged a restocking fee on. Or stupid people who suddenly don't like a sink or toilet they picked, then won't pay for it to be changed.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Customers that change their mind on what they want and then don't tell anyone, thinking it will be easy to change later on. GC that wants to do things out of order. GC that likes to use the phrase, "There's no inspection out here, just do it." Had to recently fight with a GC because he wanted the t&p run out high from the second floor, he though it would be OK how like the a/c overflow pan is usually stubbed out over a window. Fought with us even though we stated it was a scalding issue. Almost lost it on him.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Customers that put laundry on the second floor and refuse a floor drain, I just sit back and wait for that call.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

People that say : " The toilet is plugged", but waited to call until it is overflowing and you need a garden shovel and pail.

Teenager took a shower with the shower curtain outside the tub :"The tub's leaking!"

Job super: "you have three days instead of a week, just get more plumbers"

"I bought it from IKEA. Can you install it?"


----------



## Mechanical Matt (Oct 1, 2014)

How about the large group of dress pants and white hard hats that take a field trip on your site and than are to busy patting themselves on back to move out of the way when you are trying to carry 100 lbs down the hallway... 

"Ya congrats on that on that sweet drawing bud, but hey some real workers are trying to do some real work here, so maybe you could get the eff out of my way pal".


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Advertisements that read "Not a plumber? No Problem!"(As seen on this page)


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

myakka said:


> Advertisements that read "Not a plumber? No Problem!"(As seen on this page)


 Make Sure you click on those ads, a lot of the time it's a manufacturer that plumbers support.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

The ad was for Home Depot


----------

